# Port St. Joe scallops



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

After reading horrible reports about scalloping this year I was determined to be successful at Port St. Joe. We limited out every day but the first day. I emailed Reel Rowdy before I went because he had gone the last week and he felt it unecessary to help a brother out. Thank you for not emailing back. I went with instinct and myself the wife with a hurt foot and two nine year olds limited out all days but one. Call me next time Reel Rowdy for some tips. The scallop are there PM me for some locations.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Awesome!! Heading down there tomorrow.

PM sent.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

River Roach we are heading in on friday and taking the boys. They are so pumped up about it they are already practicing snorkeling in the grasss beds across the street in the bay in destin. They say you never know they might be here too. I let them just be boys. Anyhow, i will pm you for any info you can help with.

EODangler, we will be out there. Big blue sea hunt.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

tomnmendy- if you see 4 people on kayaks that look lost that'll be us.

If we find them I'll let you know. If you find them in some kayak accessible water it would be great if you could let me know. 

Thanks and good luck!!


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks for the report


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sounds hopefull.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

EODangler said:


> tomnmendy- if you see 4 people on kayaks that look lost that'll be us.
> 
> If we find them I'll let you know. If you find them in some kayak accessible water it would be great if you could let me know.
> 
> Thanks and good luck!!


absolutely i will. never hurts to make more friends and what a cool place to do it!:thumbsup:


----------



## emaier (Jul 11, 2009)

PM sent. We'll be there for a week starting Saturday. Bay front
just outside St. Joe Park. In a Kencraft Challenger 215


----------



## Tugnasty25 (Jul 13, 2012)

PM sent!


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

I responded to several PM's. I hope all have good luck.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## lexicam (Jul 20, 2012)

*searching fro scallps*

Hey Ruby Red Lip !,
Can you help a sister out??? We are headed to Port St. Joe later today...can you give me some hot spots please ?? Kelly


----------



## smoofie (Jul 24, 2012)

Trying to PM for details prior to our departure on Thursday...


----------



## bpsr2000 (Mar 20, 2008)

Any help would be greatly appreciated! We are annual visitors to the St. joe area. House is rented for a week and waiting for us in September. I guess I need to get on here a little more often because I can't for the life of me figure out how to PM you back!


----------

